# $275 Habanos in Lake Mary, FL



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I was just in the Lake Mary area on business and visited the new Corona Cigars shop there. Had myself a 1964 Anni Monarca Maduro, followed by a 1926 35 Maduro. Washed them down with a couple of glasses of Grahams Six Grapes port.

Real nice place, just as nice as their Orlando Sand Lake Rd. shop.
What blew me away was the glass case they had with Casa Fuentes and Padron 1940's (both very overprices I might add). However, right below those boxes were Pre-Embargos, in their original boxes. Cheapest one was $175 (per stick) with some going as high as $275.

Maybe it is just me but I can't ever imagine dropping that kind of change for a 47+ year old cigar that may truly taste like chit. Maybe if I hit the $64 million Florida lottery this week I can go up there and buy the whole box and we will find out.

Anyone ever drop this kind of change for a stick?
Know anyone that has?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

We have gorillas right here that drop that much on a stick quite often. I have read the reviews. If I was in the mood and really wanted them I would buy. As of now, I have never paid more than 60$ for a stick and that was too much.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Anything over $15.00 a stick is alot for me. But hey I'll be playing the lottery this weekend to. If I win there will be one hell of a Herfing Party. Count on that dudes.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I could spending $100ish if I knew it was good, not as a Guinea Pig...


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Anyone ever drop this kind of change for a stick?
> Know anyone that has?


Negatory. I have a hard time buying a box every few months at $200.00 much less one single stick. And I just have a hard time justifying that it could be 20 times better than that '97 Boli PC I had last night.

With that said, more power to those who have the means to be able to enjoy these sticks.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't bother with any pre-embargo crap from *anyone* -- if you want Cuban cigars, buy 'em.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

moki said:


> Don't bother with any pre-embargo crap from *anyone* -- if you want Cuban cigars, buy 'em.


well, the "pre-embargo crap" that MoTheMan gifted me a few years back was awesome. <-- i'm quite sure it was legit and not crap.

now, if you're talking Pinar styled "pre-embargo crap", then i'd say to lay off of them as well.

-------------
what brand and vitola were they?


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

i would do it _once_ and only if i was sure. maybe ill take that little trip, i can get there in one Robusto


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I thought I should add, the cigars were Montes (looked like #3), H. Upmann and I believe Partis also.
There were in their original boxes.
Didn't have a chance to look at the dates or the bottoms as I was embarrassed to ask, knowing I was not buying.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

I saw the same type of display in the bar at Doral. They had one old Monte for $325. But then, they were also selling Opus X Perfexion X for $72 apiece. I didn't bite. I just took a Boli CG out of my case and contemplated the concept of diminishing returns.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

One of the best cigars I ever had was a 1963 RASS. Depends on how they were kept. There are some cigars that are just silly expensive.. Dunhill Estupendo intact runs $ 400 - 500 a stick.


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

hrmm, not to throw the thread off topic, but whats the most expensive cigars you guys have smoked?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Kennmon said:


> hrmm, not to throw the thread off topic, but whats the most expensive cigars you guys have smoked?


the first one.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> the first one.


 :r Too true!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I was just in the Lake Mary area on business and visited the new Corona Cigars shop there. Had myself a 1964 Anni Monarca Maduro, followed by a 1926 35 Maduro. Washed them down with a couple of glasses of Grahams Six Grapes port.
> 
> Real nice place, just as nice as their Orlando Sand Lake Rd. shop.
> What blew me away was the glass case they had with Casa Fuentes and Padron 1940's (both very overprices I might add). However, right below those boxes were Pre-Embargos, in their original boxes. Cheapest one was $175 (per stick) with some going as high as $275.
> ...


What a bargain! How much were the glasstops?

ATL


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

I could never spend that much on a single stick. Or even a box for that much for that matter


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Too rich for my blood. Local shop had a God of Fire - Carlito for $100.00 and I just kept on walking. If I can't smoke it for less than $30.00 right now....it'll have to wait until the time is right.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

IHT said:


> well, the "pre-embargo crap" that MoTheMan gifted me a few years back was awesome. <-- i'm quite sure it was legit and not crap.
> 
> now, if you're talking Pinar styled "pre-embargo crap", then i'd say to lay off of them as well.


Yeah, sorry, I should have specified... I meant Pinar-style pre-embargo crap.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

i bought a cigar case on ebay from a woman who was clearing out her fathers house and she asked me if i would like the last few remaining cigars from the humidor (apparently the humidor was being made into a music box by her husband!!! i couldnt believe they were gonna do this but she was insistent and wouldnt let me buy it.) anyway when they arrived one of the cigars was a hoyo de monterrey, not knowing much about these i took it to my tobacconist who said it was an old style band, quite old and was worth about £80 (about $140) anyway i put it in my humidor let it sit for a month or two and smoked it, it was absolutely awful, tasted of nothing but dried leaves, no flavour at all and an bad smoke, glad i didnt pay for it, although if i had know how bad it would have been i would have sold it to a collector for a lot of money and bought some nice fresh ones,


----------



## fitter4570 (Nov 12, 2005)

Just a tad bit much for my Wallet,the most I paid for a single Stick was $20,which is about my limit,or should I say my wife's limit on me.:2


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I would not pay that for any cigar. For that kind of money you can get some great Padron 1926 and 1964's you just can't compare. I also don't think that a local store would have those pre-embargo maybe an old family from Cuba but not a store. I could be wrong. I have asked my uncle who travels to Cuba and moved here not to long ago. He does not think that they are still around.


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

Miami said:


> I would not pay that for any cigar. For that kind of money you can get some great Padron 1926 and 1964's you just can't compare. I also don't think that a local store would have those pre-embargo maybe an old family from Cuba but not a store. I could be wrong. I have asked my uncle who travels to Cuba and moved here not to long ago. He does not think that they are still around.


hrmm check the NC Goliath and Cuban David thread...

and why couldnt the local store have them? they could have bought them from an estate sale etc.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Miami said:


> I would not pay that for any cigar. For that kind of money you can get some great Padron 1926 and 1964's you just can't compare. I also don't think that a local store would have those pre-embargo maybe an old family from Cuba but not a store. I could be wrong. I have asked my uncle who travels to Cuba and moved here not to long ago. He does not think that they are still around.


   

uh... ok.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Tough bunch. It sounded good at the time. Oh well.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

When I lived in Florida (up till 1990) there were many small tobacco shops that had real honest pre-embargo Habanos and in great shape. You could also find the occassional made in Fla but grown in Cuba sticks that were just as tasty.

An in-law in Florida visits a shop every so often that has hoardes of pre-embargo boxes that are reserved for long standing customers. They get $40-$50 a stick and lavish these with great care.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

I would love to try one, but not on my salary. Perhaps, like some of you others gorillas, if I win the lottery... then we can all celebrate  We need a dreamy smiley


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

if you go to the corona cigar shop on sand lake road in orlando they have a bunch more


----------

